

New YouTube layout is crippling to small-scale YouTubers & the overall UX - antonpug
http://antonpug.com/2012/12/the-new-youtube-layout-crippling-user-experience/

======
short_circut
I completely agree with this article. The new layout is absolutely not useful.
There isn't even an easyway to get to the new videos put out by other people.
It works OK for managing my subscriptions but finding new content and people
just doesn't work with this layout. With the last few changes youtube has
gotten increasingly unusable and my amount of time spent on the site has gone
down atleast 90%. If others follow that trend then that can't be good for
youtube

~~~
antonpug
I used to log on and get addicted to watching things that came up in suggested
channels/videos, now I don't really learn about any new channels unless I go
about deliberately searching for them. Bummer.

